# My new work van



## agvg (May 7, 2016)

1.5 Diesel


----------



## bigbadbob (May 7, 2016)

Glad you got the diesel,, here we have 2.3 gas,,, some go Zoom Zoom Boom!!!

BBB


----------



## agvg (May 8, 2016)

Diesel and 5 speed manual, under 5L/100km is quite nice


----------

